# RV Covers?



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone use a fabric cover on their RV that sits outside? Camping World carries ADCO. Sunbrella or DuPont Tyvek. 
Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Most RV manufactures will suggest you not use a fabric cover. They have a tendency to do more harm than good. The wind will allow them to rub on your RV finish and roof scuffing it. Plus they are a pain to put on and take off from what I have read.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Don't buy a cover. It will cause mildew. Park it in a covered spot. I pay 125 a month for a covered spot with elec, its a 40ft parking spot.


----------

